# Looking for DJV RDTA - Who has Stock?



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/10/18)

Looking for DJV RDTA - Who has Stock?
I'm based in Limpopo
Black or Silver, doesn't matter.
Pic for reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looking for DJV RDTA - Who has Stock?
> I'm based in Limpopo
> Black or Silver, doesn't matter.
> Pic for reference


Sir Vape has

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-dejavu-rdta-by-dejavu-vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------

